# Easton bars



## PaleAleYum (Jan 12, 2006)

Certainly handlebars are a personal preference, but I was curious to hear about the pros/cons of a shallow drop bar like the easton ea50 or ea70. I currently have ritchey WCS and am itching to try something a bit shallower. My main concern is that the shallow drop will increase the reach when in the drops.

Collective wisdon appreciated

Frank


----------

